# An, I'm still here pizza



## Julian Nell (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry no pictures because I can't figure out how to take a picture of a pizza.

Sorry everyone for not posting , I have been eating everything I make before I can think about taking a picture.

But what I just made and am eating wait............... (man that's good) right now is a pizza that I tried to make as Italian like as possible, fresh dough made today, suace made maybe a half an hour ago, and chunks of mazzarella cheese not to much (I can see more suace the cheese) but not to little because
you have to taste the cheese, and Canadian bacon on top torn into small bits. Then it was baked on a pizza stone so it would be crispy.

Julian

P.S. I ate an entire 11" pizza just now.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 3, 2012)

What? dude, can I get some of what you're smokin' on?


----------



## Julian Nell (Aug 3, 2012)

??? 

I am going to guess you are referring to the fact that I ate an 11" pizza, but come man I'm a grow'n boy.:doublethumbsup:


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 3, 2012)

It's sad but sometimes I roll up 11" pizzas that we make at work and just eat the whole thing like a burrito. A pizzito uhh burizza. Now I'm sad again.


----------



## Julian Nell (Aug 3, 2012)

You just gave me an idea.:biggrin:

That sounds delicuis, now try a pizza taco, (that was my idea) start with a cheese pizza and add the toppings like a taco.:drool:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 3, 2012)

Sounds solid Julian.



knyfeknerd said:


> What? dude, can I get some of what you're smokin' on?



He's 13 years old, so hopefully nothing!


----------



## Julian Nell (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks Johnny.

Julian


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Aug 3, 2012)

Next time remember to take pictures!


----------



## Julian Nell (Aug 4, 2012)

I have two more dough balls so if I remember I will take pictures.

Julian


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 4, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> He's 13 years old, so hopefully nothing!


Doh!!! Sorry, I guess (as usual) I never miss an opportunity to make an arse out of myself.
The post just kinda sounded like something I would have written.........well, you know.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 4, 2012)

Julian Nell said:


> I have two more dough balls so if I remember I will take pictures.
> 
> Julian



What recipe did you use? Is this a very thin crust kinda pizza? Definitely do pics next time.


----------



## Julian Nell (Aug 4, 2012)

I used the Lidia Bostianich recipe, and it is pretty thin crust.


----------



## Julian Nell (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay so I made anther one, this time I used more cheese, not to much but a good amount so this one is different from the one I made yesterday.

Still the same topping, Candian bacon most of it is tucked away under the cheese.




DSC_1614_726 by Julian Nell photography, on Flickr




DSC_1613_725 by Julian Nell photography, on Flickr


----------



## James (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, looks better than any of the pies I've made before. Very impressive; keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## Julian Nell (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks, I can still get alot better though.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks delicious! If I send you my address will you overnite me a couple slices? Keep up the good work. What's next after you master pizza?


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 4, 2012)

Julian Nell said:


> Okay so I made anther one, this time I used more cheese, not to much but a good amount so this one is different from the one I made yesterday.
> 
> Still the same topping, Candian bacon most of it is tucked away under the cheese.
> 
> ...



Great job, Julian. Do you mind posting your dough recipe?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 4, 2012)

Uh, yum!

:hungry:


----------



## Julian Nell (Aug 4, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Looks delicious! If I send you my address will you overnite me a couple slices? Keep up the good work. What's next after you master pizza?



Not sure what's next.


----------



## Julian Nell (Aug 4, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Great job, Julian. Do you mind posting your dough recipe?



I am using the recipe in the link.

http://lidiasitaly.com/recipes/detail/746


----------



## Jim (Aug 4, 2012)

Very nice job Julian!


----------



## Julian Nell (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 4, 2012)

Taco pizza is pretty tasty.

Make dough like usual then use salsa for the sauce with cheddar cheese. Dice some onion and saute then till translucent. Now brown up some ground beef in the same skillet with some cumin, chili powder, salt and pepper and cilantro. Strain it then top the pizza with it and bake as usual. When it comes out, top it with diced avocado, green onions, diced tomatoes and a few dollops of sour cream. You can also julienne red and blue corn tortilla strips and fry them till crispy for a crunchy and colorful garnish.

Enjoy.


----------



## Taz575 (Aug 5, 2012)

Man, that pizza looks awesome!!! Now I gotta find something to snack on!


----------



## Julian Nell (Aug 5, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Taco pizza is pretty tasty.
> 
> Make dough like usual then use salsa for the sauce with cheddar cheese. Dice some onion and saute then till translucent. Now brown up some ground beef in the same skillet with some cumin, chili powder, salt and pepper and cilantro. Strain it then top the pizza with it and bake as usual. When it comes out, top it with diced avocado, green onions, diced tomatoes and a few dollops of sour cream. You can also julienne red and blue corn tortilla strips and fry them till crispy for a crunchy and colorful garnish.
> 
> Enjoy.



Wow that sounds really good.


----------



## Julian Nell (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks Taz575.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sounds great. I was just thinking about a very unusual - for me - pizza: Warren made a Caesar salad pizza for us a few years ago: I think he baked the dough with some sous vide chicken and when done added romaine and Caesar dressing. On a hot day like today a great and light meal. 

Stefan


----------



## Candlejack (Aug 5, 2012)

Julian Nell said:


> Okay so I made anther one, this time I used more cheese, not to much but a good amount so this one is different from the one I made yesterday.
> 
> Still the same topping, Candian bacon most of it is tucked away under the cheese.




Tip: Don't hide the toppings under the cheese, always have toppings above it (if you want it cooked and not boiled)
But it looks awesome.. and curse you i haven't eaten yet. Now i'm hungry


----------



## Julian Nell (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks, the toppings actually were on top but then the cheese melted and the toppings sank and the cheese melted over them.


----------



## Jim (Aug 5, 2012)

Julian Nell said:


> Thanks, the toppings actually were on top but then the cheese melted and the toppings sank and the cheese melted over them.



Sounds like a perfect plan!


----------

